# TTS to TTRS spoiler swap - opinions?



## Hoblands (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi,

I quite fancy swapping my original spoiler over for an RS style one. I know this is the budget option but has anyone had experience with one and whether fitting is straight forward? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-TTS-8 ... SwCU1Yt0-R

I'm hoping that my original has some sort of value to recoup some of the cost (ebay?), I'm anticipating needing to spend at least an extra couple of hundred on spraying and re-coding the car to avoid spoiler errors coming up - I might even be lazy and get a car body shop to do the whole swap for me if not too cost prohibitive...

Cheers
Paul


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Paul

Tbh fitting the rs spoiler is very easy so definitely a job you can do yourself, you do need to tick a check box on vcds to disable the pop up spoiler but perhaps a local member could do this for you, I can if you're near Glasgow.

With the aftermarket spoilers you need to be very careful as most are extremely poor quality which need major finessing by your body shop so costs quickly mount up. I can't speak for that particular replica spoiler so do your research.

Other option is the Audi sport spoiler which is oem and can be picked up far cheaper than a genuine ttrs spoiler. The original aftermarket spoiler is only worth around £150 so perhaps better to keep it, refit at point of sale and sell on the dearer spoiler.

Anyway here's my rear spoiler, can never let a photo opportunity pass


----------



## Phill_UK (Jul 16, 2017)

I went with the Audi Sport rear spoiler on my TTS, and kept the original pop up one just in case the next owner wants to swap it back.

£200 new from my dealer, £100 to paint, an hour to fit, and 2 minutes to recode.

Pretty pleased with the results too, and you don't see many around compared to the TTRS ones.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Phill_UK said:


> I went with the Audi Sport rear spoiler on my TTS, and kept the original pop up one just in case the next owner wants to swap it back.
> 
> £200 new from my dealer, £100 to paint, an hour to fit, and 2 minutes to recode.
> 
> Pretty pleased with the results too, and you don't see many around compared to the TTRS ones.


Hmmmm, I quite like that! Might have to look at that myself. Do you happen to have the part number handy?


----------



## Phill_UK (Jul 16, 2017)

barry_m2 said:


> Hmmmm, I quite like that! Might have to look at that myself. Do you happen to have the part number handy?


Cheers.

The part number for the spoiler kit is 8J0 071 645. There's also an adhesive kit required that's since been superseded, but I only have the old number for that (00A 071 785)


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Phill_UK said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm, I quite like that! Might have to look at that myself. Do you happen to have the part number handy?
> ...


Thanks. And you say only £200 from Audi too? Thats not bad at all.


----------



## Hoblands (Mar 13, 2011)

Fantastic, Thanks.

Will be contacting Audi on Monday! Now I've just got to consider whether to paint it black or white (will be going on an Ibis white car with anthracite alloys...)

I'll get some photos up when done.

Paul


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

You may find that Audi have none left. A while ago, Awesome GTI did have some in stock.


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

Phill_UK said:


> I went with the Audi Sport rear spoiler on my TTS, and kept the original pop up one just in case the next owner wants to swap it back.
> 
> £200 new from my dealer, £100 to paint, an hour to fit, and 2 minutes to recode.
> 
> Pretty pleased with the results too, and you don't see many around compared to the TTRS ones.


I like that :roll:


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have just ordered one of these what do you get in the kit ?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Top and bottom with post fixings and new boot seal also a plug for the automatic spoiler harness to plug into assuming you got the OEM unit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Nidana said:


> Top and bottom with post fixings and new boot seal also a plug for the automatic spoiler harness to plug into assuming you got the OEM unit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes bought from tps im glad it comes with everything.
cheers Chris


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't forget to deactivate the spoiler. You can do it with either VCDS or OBDeleven's One-Touch App -

*FAQ - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Spoiler Problems & Retrofit Coding*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1918983


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Don't forget to deactivate the spoiler. You can do it with either VCDS or OBDeleven's One-Touch App -
> 
> *FAQ - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Spoiler Problems & Retrofit Coding*
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1918983


will do swiss


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Can you do that with XTOOL VAG401?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Flashy* - Is changing long coding not covered in the Xtool VAG-401 owner's manual? If not and if no one here can help, you may want to run a Google search to see if there's any information in on how to do so in another VW or Audi forum.

Out of curiosity, I ran a quick search and on several sites the users mentioned attempting to code was not recommended since it's not as straight forward as a VCDS or OBDeleven. However it's not impossible -

Source: https://www.audiworld.com/forums/a6-s6- ... s-2971253/

_"You can absolutely use it to code those different modules. I have done it. It also clears fault codes in those modules. The only thing is that you may need to do some research to figure out what each digit in the code represents because the tool won't tell you. I'm not sure if VCDS does that. For example. If the code is 00238745 and you need to know that by changing the 8 to a 6 that it does "whatever", you will need to go and find that info and then do it using the tool."_


----------

